# Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT



## Jetblack (29. März 2010)

Hallo,

wer kann ein wenig Spanisch ? Ich benötige eine Lizenz für die Balearen, die lt. meinem minimalistischen english/spanischen Telefonat mit dem Direcció General de Pesca im Internet bestellt werden kann ?

Gibt es in diesem Seitenkomplex http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/visor_proc.do?codi=96401&lang=ca&coduo=55 eine Möglichkeit dazu? ... oder ist es nur eine Fehlannahme basierend auf meiner Unzulänglichkeiten bei der spanischen Sprache ?

Hilferuf von Jetblack


----------



## Sterni01 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Hau das doch einfach in den ,,Google Übersetzer,, !!!


----------



## antonio (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Hau das doch einfach in den ,,Google Übersetzer,, !!!



wenn das man gut geht.

antonio


----------



## Jetblack (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

nein, das geht nicht gut! - hab ich schon probiert


----------



## firemirl (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Da kannst Du Dir lediglich die Antragsdokumente herunterladen und mußt mit diesen dann zur lokalen Verwaltung.
Hab ich mal für Malle probiert - und bin verzweifelt.

Entweder Augen zu und Schwarz.........#:

oder

Du kennst jemanden vor Ort (Auswanderer - Reiseleitung o.ä.) der Dir so ne Lizenz besorgt.


----------



## Bassey (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Bis wann musst du bescheid wissen?

Habe eine Tante die in Spanien groß geworden ist aber auch Deutsch kann


----------



## Jetblack (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

@firemirl - Der Antrag ist ja schon mal ein Startpunkt ... kannst Du mir den Link "rausfriemeln" ?

Das SAUBLÖDE an der Geschichte ist, das ich es verbockt habe, mich rechtzeitig zu informieren, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, angeln im Meer ist weltweit weitestgehend Lizenzfrei (mein Fehler) ... und jetzt flieg ich am Karfreitag dahin ...was ein guter Termin bei Ämtern ist


----------



## firemirl (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Sorry, aber das kannst Du dann mal komplett vergessen.
Spanier sind mit Masse hoch christlich.
Du mußt pers. mit Ausweis und Co. dort auflaufen.
Besser ist Du wendest Dich an ein Angelgeschäft vor Ort, die erledigen den Papierkram für Dich....die meisten jedenfalls.
Ist eh ne verzwickte Lage mit deren Gesetzen.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

ich kann ein bisschen spanisch was willst du denn wissen.


----------



## Jetblack (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

@firemirl ... Das war genau mein Punkt. Ich flieg am Freitag hin, glotze wie ein Psychopath mit Enzugerscheinungen auf das Meer, kann aber frühestens am Dienstag nach Palma fahren, um mich dort mit dem Amt zu bemühen.

Der Tip mit dem Angelladen ist ggf. hilfreich (wobei die ja auch die gleichen Feiertage haben - und das ist ja auch absolut ok). Kennst Du ggf. einen in der Nähe von Porto Christo?

...Oder ist die Ganze Sache so verzwickt und schwierig, dass ich es einfach bleiben lassen sollte ?  "Schwarzangeln" entfällt sowieso, weil ich KEINE Lust habe, hochwertiges Zeug - das ich mir extra für diesen Urlaub besorgt habe - an die Guardia Civil zu übergeben.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

In deinem Link steht nur was zu beachten ist,und wo du den Schein bekommst.


----------



## fish4fun (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Servus,

schau mal in den Thread "Angeln auf Mallorca" oder so, glaube dort ist auch ein Member zugegen der dauerhaft auf der Insel ist.

Gruß


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Die Pdf und Word Dokumente die angehängt sind,sind Anträge auf Bootsfischerei  und Mindestmaße.​


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Fürs Meer brauchst du soweit ich weis kein Schein und den andere Schein kostet 12€ den brauchst du aber nur wenn du auf Malle Angeln willst.


----------



## Sledge (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Hallo Jetblack.

Du brauchst für jede Art der Angelei eine Erlaubnis auf Mallorca.
Das wurde vor 2 Jahren endgültig geregelt, und wird in bestimmten Regionen hier sogar kontrolliert |bigeyes!
Du benötigst deinen Ausweis, eine Kopie davon, den Wohnsitz auf der Insel (Hotel ö.Ä) und ca13 Euro, das gilt nur für die Küstenangelei!
Die Adresse hast du ja schon, dann hingehen und Antrag ausgefüllt abgeben. Da bekommst dann einen Zahlschein für die Bank ( Sa Nostra), zahlst das Geld ein und gehst wieder zur Fischereibehörde. Da stellt man dir dann deine Erlaubniskarte aus (Geldkartenformat) und du erhältst Infomaterial und die Mindestmaße , Schonzeiten usw.
Vorab die Genehmigung zu bekommen ist nicht mehr möglich, man muß persönlich dort auftauchen und sich ausweisen und unterschreiben.
Daß du erst am Freitag anreist, ist natürlich ungünstig, da wir hier schon ab Gründonnerstag Osterfeiertage haben.
Da Amt hat frühestens wieder am Dienstag auf, sicher ist das aber auch nicht, manche machen hier auch bis einschließlich Dienstag Ostern...!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Jetblack (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Danke für die Tips und Hinweise .... ich denke jetzt bekomm ich das hin


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

Ich wollte mich auch noch eben melden.
Ich habe seit drei Jahren Spanisch (bin jetzt 8. Klasse) im Gymnasialkurs (hoffe Note 2 reicht), und könnte dir auch noch weiterhelfen, falls du noch Hilfe benötigst.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Sushimeister (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wer kann (ein wenig) Spanisch ?  EILT*

also ich kann kein spanisch, habe am 3.3.10 online auf caibes.es den Antrag ausgefüllt mit Heimatadresse Deutschland und nach einigen clicks per Kreditkarte bezahlt. 10 Tage später war die Linzenz im Scheckkartenformat bei mir im Briefkasten. 
Das Ministerium war sogar sehr freundlich und hatte mir auf englisch mitgeteilt, dass sie ab und an Probleme bei der online-Abwiklung haben und die Geldeingänge nicht immer sehen. Ich sollte meine nächste Kreditkartenabrechnung abwarten und mich dann ggf. nochmal melden. Karte lag dann aber schon im Briefkasten und Abrechnung erfolgte 4 Wochen später mit etwa 13 Euronen.
Grüße vom Bodensee


----------

